# impaired IAS relaxation?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I got this dx from anal manometry test but haven't got an explanation other than that the Dr is thinking about doing Solesta injection. I can't find much about these. I do have incontinence but I also have severe constipation. Is that something Solesta can help with? From what I see it only helps diarrhea and incontinence. I can't imagine doing anything that could make constipation worse.
I also have rectal prolapse (external) and doing anything directly around anus seems scary as even when I do enemas I can see the prolapse worsen.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry i don't have any answers for you, Marleyma. but i am glad your doc got back in touch with you to tell you his treatment plan.

i've read solesta threads on here--i think mostly in the leaky gas forum? but i imagine you've already searched for them.

hopefully you'll get some replies to your thread here. or else you could post a specific topic about solesta.

it does sound like you have a basically good doc--as far as knowledge is concerned-- (although i've read your thread and others like it on inspire) and i've heard Temple is a good place to go.

good luck with everything. you have such a complex situation and you've been through so very much already. i do hope you can find some relief.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for your (always) sweet and kind words. You always make me feel better about whatever predicament I am currently in


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, thanks...









wish I could do more....wish I had a magic wand...

hugs...


----------

